# Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"



## Catrexis (15. März 2018)

*Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"*

Hallo Leute, 
ich hab schon ne Weile ein nerviges Problem und da ihr mir in der Vergangenheit immer so gut helfen konntet, hoffe ich, ihr habt da eine Idee 

Ich hab mir ein Notebook vor 2 Jahren gekauft (Asus Zenbook UX501JW-CN245T mit Windows 10 ) damals dachte ich mir super, ne 120 GB SSD für OS und n paar Programme und über 500GB HDD für den Rest. Aber schon von Anfang an hatte ich damit ein etwas nerviges Problem. Ich hab den Lappi erst nur selten genutzt, aber zur Zeit brauche ich ihn häufiger und daher will ich es nun endlich lösen:

Alles was ich auf der HDD habe muss in unregelmäßigen Abständen kurz "nachladen" das äußert sich dann in nem Ruckler im Programm z.B. wenn ich nen Film gucke hängt für ne halbe Sekunde das Bild, man hört, wie die HDD kurz anläuft (man hört es tatsächlich immer wenn das Problem auftritt daher bin ich mir recht sicher, dass es daran liegt) und dann geht es wieder für ne Weile. Bei Spielen passiert das genauso zb hab ich n Spiel ähnlich Singstar, wo man über n Mikrofon Lieder mitsingt und die Lieder hängen dann auch zwischendurch. Andere kleine Spiel genauso... Es stürzt nix ab und die Ruckler dauern auch nur kurz aber es ist trotzdem nervig.

Ich weiß leider nicht so recht wie ich das Problem googeln soll, bei bisherigen Versuchen hat sich da nichts ergeben... 
Meine eigene Idee war, dass man vllt in den Energieoptionen was einstellen könnte, aber das Abschalten der Festplatten steht auf 30min, und die Ruckler kommen eher so im 5min Abstand (aber unregelmäßig)

Hat da jemand von euch ne Idee für Lösungen oder Tests mit denen man dem Problem auf den Grund gehen kann? Wenn ihr noch weitere Infos braucht, sagt bescheid.

LG Cat


----------



## Stryke7 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"*

Schau dir mal die Energiesparoptionen an oder wie die bei Windows 10 nun heißen, da konnte man unter Anderem einstellen nach wie langer Inaktivität die Festplatte angehalten wird. Dieser Zeitraum sollte nicht zu kurz sein, sonst passiert so etwas.

Falls das nicht dein Problem löst müssen wir versuchen eine andere Lösung zu finden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. März 2018)

*AW: Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"*

Laß mal das laufen (V 2.55)und zeige uns den Screen "Benchmark":
HD Tune website.

Dann zeige uns die Werte davon:
CrystalDiskInfo – Crystal Dew World.


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. März 2018)

*AW: Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"*

Könnte man versuchsweise mit Crystaldiskinfo versuchen und APM deaktivieren ob das was bringt. (Advanced Power Management)
Wie abschalten der Festplatte bei Inaktivität verhindern?
Evt. ist die Platte auch einfach zu langsam.Nachladeruckler
Bei mir würden in einem neuen System warscheinlich nur noch SSD`s einzug halten.Höchstens als externes Datengrab noch.Hab aber aktuell auch noch eine Hdd mit Spielen und das rödelt da auch zeitweise sehr.(Path of Exile)zb. am Anfang.


----------



## DaveManCB (16. März 2018)

*AW: Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Catrexis (16. März 2018)

*AW: Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"*

Also:

Bei HDTune bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob er die HDD da getestet hat oder die SSD... ich hab nix zum Auswählen gefunden, aber hier das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Crystaldisk konnte ich es auswählen hier das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die erweiterte Energieverwaltung gibt recht viele Optionen:
- Festplatte ausschalten -> hab ich hoch gesetzt aber das war vorher auch schon auf 20min und die Ruckler passieren häufiger, hat auch bisher nix verändert
- Internet Explorer
- Drahtlosadaptereinstellungen
- Energie sparen
---> Deaktivierung nach
---> Hybriden Standbymodus zulassen
---> Ruhezustand nach
---> Zeitgeber zur Aktivierung zulassen
- Intel CPPC Energy Efficiency Settings
- USB-Einstellungen
- Intel(R) Graphics Settings
- Netzschalter und Zuklappen
- PCI Express
- Prozessorenergieverwaltung
- Bildschirm
- Multimediaeinstellungen
- Akku

Habt ihr da noch ne Idee unter welchem Punkt man da noch was ändern müsste evtl? Klingt für mich alles nicht nach der Ursache des Problems außer Punkt eins, aber da hab ich wie gesagt jetzt 30min drin und Die Ruckler kommen eher so im 5-10 Min takt.

Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## DaveManCB (16. März 2018)

*AW: Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"*

auf "0" setzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke die sollte durch eine ersetzt werden die um einiges schneller ist.



Hard Disk Drives (HDD) mit Formfaktor: 2.5", Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s, Gesamtkapazität ab 1TB, Gesamtkapazität bis 1TB, Cache: ab 64MB, Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit: 7200rpm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder 

Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität ab 1TB, Kapazität bis 1TB, Schnittstelle: SATA, Formfaktor: 2.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2018)

*AW: Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"*



Catrexis schrieb:


> Bei HDTune bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob er die HDD da getestet hat oder die SSD...


 Das ist die SSD (Micron M600).
Die Werte sind  nicht die Wucht.
Normalerweise sollten sie um die 400MB/s liegen.

Die HD ist auch nicht schnell, meine Desktop Seagate schafft das doppelte.
Die Notebookplatten sind aber alle langsamer.

Ich schrieb außerdem: nimm die Version 2.55 von HD Tune.
Da kann man die Platte im Aufklappkasten oben links wählen.



Catrexis schrieb:


> Bei Crystaldisk konnte ich es auswählen hier das Ergebnis:


Ich hatte aber zu Crystal Disk *INFO *verlinkt.   



Catrexis schrieb:


> Habt ihr da noch ne Idee


1. Laß das laufen und zeige uns die Werte:
HWiNFO - Hardware Information, Analysis and Monitoring Tools.
Die Anzeige kann man mit den Pfeilen unten links erweitern.

2. Räume den PC auf:
AdwCleaner | heise Download.

Lege einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt an.

Die temporären Dateien kann mit Dem Explorer beseitigen:
Rechtsklick auf C: - Eigenschaften - Allgemein - Bereinigen - Systemdateien bereinigen - alle Wiederherstellungspunkte bis auf den letzten löschen und alles außer den Fehlerprotokollen löschen.

Welcher Virenscanner läuft?
Schalte den mal beim HD-Tune Test ab (vorher Internetverbindung trennen).

3. Defragmentieren die Magnet HD:
Disk Defrag - Best Free Defrag Software For Your Hard Drive.


----------



## Catrexis (20. März 2018)

*AW: Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"*

Sry für die späte Antwort, hab immer so wenig Zeit 
Also das Problem besteht schon vom ersten Tag an, an dem der PC noch brandneu war. Ich denke daher nicht, dass es an Viren oder Adware oder Fragmentierung oder sowas liegt...
Ich hab auch gemerkt, dass es im Akkubetrieb schlimmer ist als im Netzbetrieb. Also irgendwas Einstellungsmäßiges wird es sein. Werde morgen mal eure Tipps ausprobieren und mich zurück melden.


----------



## Catrexis (26. März 2018)

*AW: Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"*

Also hier mal die neuen Tests:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hilft das irgendwie weiter? Virenscanner ist Avast

und wie gesagt wenn der hänger kommt, dann hört man richtig wie die festplatte läd und einmal laut wird... und es ist schon vom ersten Tag an so...


----------



## fraggi1988 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"*

Falls der Ansatz bei jemandem hilft:

Gucken ob „Intel Rapid Storage Technology“ installiert ist, und dann in den Einstellungen das Power Management für SATA deaktivieren.

Zusätzlich in den Windows Energieoptionen den Punkt Festplatte ausschalten auf 0 (nie) setzen.

Grüße


----------



## Spieler22 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Festplatte läuft ständig neu an und lässt Programme kurz "hängen"*

Bedeutet 0 tatsächlich nie oder geht die nach jeder Aktivität sofort aus? 
Weil auf 0 hat der TE die ja laut seinem Screenshot.


----------

